# Gonso Radhose Dakota / Größe XL / drei Mal getragen !!



## Korgano (8. August 2007)

Versteigere gerade eine wenig getragene schwarze Gonso Dakota Hose in XL, falls Interesse besteht.

Gruß

korgano


----------



## Korgano (11. August 2007)

UPS, ich Idiot hab den Link ganz vergessen: hier ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

